# any killin?



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

Any of yuns been killin some deer yet?

Went in the stand 3 times this weekend, evening, mrng and the following evening. The morning we had a doe and fawn come below the tree stand. i was spittin dip rite by um and they were just sniffin around. carzy deer!. i was itchin to shoot one with my new crossbow (havent killed anything with it yet) but on my better judgement i waited for the buck. and he never came. seems like with all the acorns fallin around here the deer are just getting up from there bed, eatin some, and layin rite back down.

I did have some goodluck huntin ginseng this weekend ! found my 2 biggest ones yet, nice 4 prongers, alittle over an ounce each


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 29, 2008)

I went and surveyed my lease for the first time since Ike blew through. It looks like a nuclear bomb hit our place. There are trees and tops down everywhere.

I moved one of my stands since the tree right beside it fell and only missed the stand by a foot.

It has been too hot to get me in the mood to go but the temps are supposed to take a nosedive about the middle of the week.


----------



## shinerman77 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm heading out to the club tommorow. Bow season starts the 1st. Went out there yestarday and looked over the food plot I made last week. Got some corn growing and Lots of tracks. Put out a game cam so hopefully I will have some good pics of what is walking through there. Saw a flock of turkeys can't wait for turkey season to open also.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry to hear about your property, atleast the storm spared your stand!

I've been seeing alot of turkey around, seems like they'll let you walk up on um now since they know its not season. they were nowhere to be found acouple months ago! sneaky critters


----------



## daltonmcgill (Sep 29, 2008)

a guy in our hunting club killled a 4pt thats it i havent been this year but my dad has all he has seen is does i got to get my grades up before i can go


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

daltonmcgill said:


> a guy in our hunting club killled a 4pt thats it i havent been this year but my dad has all he has seen is does i got to get my grades up before i can go



What grade are you in?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 29, 2008)

I killed a nine point opening weekend and I have been twice since. I have only seen does and fawns since that first trip. Its legal to kill some does now, so I hopefully will be putting one of them down soon. My brother killed a man of an 11 point a couple weeks ago.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4504


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 30, 2008)

nice'n :mrgreen: 

11 point. bet that was a monster. did yun's weigh it ?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> daltonmcgill said:
> 
> 
> > a guy in our hunting club killled a 4pt thats it i havent been this year but my dad has all he has seen is does i got to get my grades up before i can go
> ...


8th


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

how bad are your grades?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> how bad are your grades?


i got 2 fs brought 2 of yhem up though so i got 1 to go then ill be huntin


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 30, 2008)

daltonmcgill said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > how bad are your grades?
> ...




Congrats on getting those two F's up! Be sure and get rid of that other F so that you can go have some fun


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

whens the next report card?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> whens the next report card?


 in 3 weeks but i can get a progress report and show my dad that i got them up :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

i'll make a deal with you. for every A you get I will send you 2 packages of baits. for every B i will send 1 package. for every C you get nothing. for every D, i take a package away. any F's....the deal is off.

you up for the challenge?

ask your parents if it's ok first. baits are my choice, but dont worry i always come correct. 

i typed this while doing 90 on the highway.....good grief. do not try this at home.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 30, 2008)

My nine point weighed 160 and the 11 point weighed 175. Neither huge (my buddy killed a 220 lb 9 point at the same place) but we were happy.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Sep 30, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> My nine point weighed 160 and the 11 point weighed 175. Neither huge (my buddy killed a 220 lb 9 point at the same place) but we were happy.


dang i wanna come huntin with u lol :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> i'll make a deal with you. for every A you get I will send you 2 packages of baits. for every B i will send 1 package. for every C you get nothing. for every D, i take a package away. any F's....the deal is off.
> 
> you up for the challenge?
> 
> ...



That's a sweet deal for the young daltonmcgill - I hope he jumps all over it and takes a lot of baits from you  (oh yeah, watch that 90 mph stuff, it could end up not so cool  ) Go get em, daltonmc.......


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a great deal alright! If I had my high school reports cards to show, Jim would take most of my baits away, lol ! :shock:


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 12, 2008)

I KILLED A 6PT


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

daltonmcgill said:


> I KILLED A 6PT




Good job man! Tell us the story.....


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 12, 2008)

I killed a smallish button buck earlier today. I thought it was a doe, and it was the bigger of two deer in the field. I dropped it with the first shot that took out a lung and shoulder, but this deer wouldn't die without a fight. Within 20 seconds, I put two more shots that went in his back and took out the heart. I would bet this deer would have been dead within a minute, but I didn't want to take the chance that it would suffer.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 12, 2008)

i killed a button buck 2 years ago shot it in the gut and it took 2 more shots with a 308 to kill it i shot it with a 7mm08 i guess button bucks a tough lol but after i shot my 6 pt yesterday 10 minutes later a doe and a little button buck came out i shot the 6py in the heart it ran like 20 yards in the woods i shot it with a muzzleloader at about 150 yards


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 13, 2008)

150 yds .... *nice!*

gotta love the blood fishinslife :mrgreen: 

well bow season has turned to poo on me. only got in the stands about 3 times so far and only seen the same ole doe w/ her baby fawn

wile ginsing huntin this weekend me and my buddy did find a really nice bed with rub's all over the tree's around it. hopefully my luck will change when gun season starts and my new stand gets here


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 13, 2008)

I still haven't been.

We did take the chainsaws and cleared a trail into the place yesterday. I pitched out about 100lbs of crabapples that I had raked up in my yard Saturday as well.

This coming weekend is m/l season so I suppose I will give it a go since the temps are supposed to take a big drop about Wednesday. I bought a new bow the year before last and haven't hunted with it a dozen times since I bought it. These 85-90 degree Octobers have become the norm here.


----------



## Andy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> These 85-90 degree Octobers have become the norm here.



Same here, I've been in the woods one time and passed on a few does feeding under my stand.. I just find it hard to get in the mood to hunt with the temps in the 80's and I like the weather to be cool enough to let a deer "season" a little before butchering it... So it looks like I'll have a couple more nice days to fish before I really get into hunting mode.


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 13, 2008)

Andy said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > These 85-90 degree Octobers have become the norm here.
> ...



x2


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 13, 2008)

yea it is to hot but the deer are movin because the rut is starting right now where i hunt so i usually see a deer almost every tim i site in the stand but i cant wait till this weekend its opening weekend for general gun and i get to use the dogs


----------



## FishFry (Oct 14, 2008)

Got one with the muzzleloader.


----------



## bass_assassin99 (Oct 14, 2008)

Boy yall get some nice ones up there. Down here in florida we get the little uns but we do get some nice hogs. Last weekend I got a nice(eating)size with the bow . It was 120 lbs. But my general gun opens up in november 8th, so I am really happy. I now OWN my first gun(ive been using my dads) Its a 1974 30-30 Winchester. Perfect brush gun but im hoping to get the buck thats been on my feeder all summer long. Ill try to post a picture. I believe hes a 8 pointer but i dont know now that hes sheded his rack I hope hes bigger this year


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! Everyone is doing great this year! :beer:

Nice muzzleloader deer! =D>


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 15, 2008)

bass_assassin99 said:


> Boy yall get some nice ones up there. Down here in florida we get the little uns but we do get some nice hogs. Last weekend I got a nice(eating)size with the bow . It was 120 lbs. But my general gun opens up in november 8th, so I am really happy. I now OWN my first gun(ive been using my dads) Its a 1974 30-30 Winchester. Perfect brush gun but im hoping to get the buck thats been on my feeder all summer long. Ill try to post a picture. I believe hes a 8 pointer but i dont know now that hes sheded his rack I hope hes bigger this year


yeah in florida we do got alot of hogs i hunt in georgia but i hunt in florida sometimes im goin to hunt in madison county where floridas biggest deer was killed because my grandpa knows the guy that owns it and if u kill a deer that has horns that are not past the ears he makes u pay $1000


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 17, 2008)

> Got one with the muzzleloader.



did it go threw him or is that just blood that squirted out after u shot um? pretty deer anyways

well temps are startin to drop up here in the morning and evening, and i finally got a new grand ole man climber stand so i can get back up in the tree's! hope to have somethin to show off soon :mrgreen:


----------



## FishFry (Oct 18, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike, the bullet passed through him. What you see in the picture is the exit side, it was a heart/lung shot. I take it you're curious about a muzzleloader's take down ability. I took this deer with a .45 caliber pushed by 100grs of triple 7. A shot taken with most rifle calibers, same placement, would have a fist sized exit hole so there's some differences. Distance for that shot was 80 yards. He ran about 50 yards. Shot placement and the patience to wait for the right shot, regardless of what you hunt with is the most important factor. I've used 300 magnums down to a .243 on deer, they all work If I do my part.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 19, 2008)

my little brother killed 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2008)

Tell your brothr we said congrats! =D>


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 19, 2008)

i will i was sittin in the stand with him and i fell asleap and he seen the deer walk up the patch and it was to far to shot it with his gun so because it didnt have a scope on it so he reached over me picked the gun up and killed it he shot it and it scared the pee out of me i woke up seen the deer runin up the patch strait toward the stand so i picked up his gun and was about to shot it but it feel 20 yards from where he shot it he shot it perfect in the heart i guess it just ran till it ran out of air and fell but you shoulda seen him shakin then 20 minutes later 3 does came out i thought about shootin 1 but then i waited to see if a buck would come but he didnt but we did here 1 grunt that was the best day our club had in a long time 8 people killed deer that night and my other brother killed a 6 point the biggest deer killed was a 9 point didnt have my camera to take a picture though.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 21, 2008)

I missed a BIG buck on Sunday...It was getting dark and I saw what I thought was a bush on the other side of the bean field. I eventually put the scope up on it and it was a big buck, really tall and outside the ears looking right at me. I didn't count the points because I knew I would start shaking. I put the crosshairs on the base of his neck and squeezed. I didn't see him run off or drop, but I heard him/other deer blowing in the woods behind where I shot. He didn't drop and I couldn't find any blood so I assumed I missed him. It was a 175 yard shot, but I thought I was dead steady on him..


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

i had a chance to get a big one put couldn't get the clear shot i wanted so i went to the jiffy store and bought some jacks links beef jerky ran back to camp threw the links in the picnic basket and set a trap about three hours later i hear a commotion going on near the pen's and you want believe it but i had manage to catch Bigfoot and yogi Bear


----------



## hoytultratec (Oct 21, 2008)

no killin here,,,passed on a few smallish bucks...got the Rut starting up in a couple of weeks and i got a week of vacation so lets hope a giant comes by.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 23, 2008)

> I take it you're curious about a muzzleloader's take down ability


absolutely. ive never been around one, but its one my list of guns to get! great to hear



> commotion going on near the pen's and you want believe it but i had manage to catch Bigfoot and yogi Bear



sounds like the yetti i got caught on 6lb stren acouple weeks ago :mrgreen: 



ive been up huntin the evening the last couple nights but havent seen any yet. theres tracks and poo everywhere, but i recon there just comming in at a different time. im gonna get out before dark sat morning and sit there all day untill i kill something/anything


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 25, 2008)

I managed to whack a turkey this morning on our first day of fall shotgun season.

A 3 1/2" load of #6's at 10 yards makes what snipers refer to as a "pink mist". :shock:


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I managed to whack a turkey this morning on our first day of fall shotgun season.
> 
> A 3 1/2" load of #6's at 10 yards makes what snipers refer to as a "pink mist". :shock:




Good job man! =D>


----------



## switchback (Oct 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I managed to whack a turkey this morning on our first day of fall shotgun season.
> 
> A 3 1/2" load of #6's at 10 yards makes what snipers refer to as a "pink mist". :shock:




Congrats on the bird


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 28, 2008)

was there any bird left to eat ?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 28, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> was there any bird left to eat ?? :mrgreen:



Absolutely. There was nothing but a 12 gauge diameter hole straight through it's cranium. :shock: 

No stray pellets.


----------

